# Santa cruz:



## maus

yes! im so excited to go squat the woods there next month.


----------



## nobo

watch out for all the vampires!


----------



## macks

hell yeah santa cruz is one of my favorite destinations. homebums aplenty but lots of cool kids too. dont let people spook you about the cops sweeping the woods there, we slept 2 nights behind the trailer park without any hassles, in a pretty obvious spot. if you find somewhere more discreet you could stay for years! FNB on wednesday in the market. have fun!


----------



## nobo

ohhhhh the trailer park! that is probably one of the greatest things about santa cruz. good people aplenty.


----------



## MissSpiritualTramp

I'm so down to go there. My friend goes to UCSC.


----------



## bani

i'm heading up there this fall/winter from nyc (leaving tomorrow). anyone else stiff there/heading down there?


----------



## shitbagdanny

whenever im in santa cruz i wind up stayin under the brindges down there


----------



## mylon

the woods work, and i've heard there's a couple redwoods big enough to sleep in. otherwise, if you're seeking shelter from the rain, you either have to hit up the bridges or go pretty far out of downtown. oh yeah, and they just enacted a bunch of new ordinances lately about where you can spange and shit like that.. make sure you check out these rules beforehand because sometimes they will ticket without a warning.


----------



## bikegeek666

i kinda want to go there. i don't know anyone, but i want to squat the woods and learn some shit from people who've been doing it...


----------



## brute

inexperienced, but im down!


----------



## IBRRHOBO

there's an old time polo field called 'Pogonip' killer camping but watch out for the Poison Ivy. It is rated the worst on the west coast! i caught it and finally, even after prednizone, had to go to the ocean and scratch the shit open to dry it out!


----------



## bikegeek666

brute said:


> inexperienced, but im down!



yeah, i've got a fair bit of book-larnin', but i need to spend some time in the woods to use it. 

though i've had to adjust a lot of my learning with leaving portland and coming to ca. my foraging skills have gone way down since the flora have changed so much.


----------



## maus

the woods are full.
and we have killer homebums.
its about time scz spun off and spawned a new woodsy scene somewhere else, anyway. santa barbara???

ps. my new haus:


----------



## freepizzaforlife

ill be in santa cruz january 13th, can anyone show me around?


----------



## ariel418

I live in Santa Cruz in my van right now. I used to sleep out in the woods near Harvey West Park. Eventually the cops found me & my friends camp. Kind of broke up our happy little family there. Oh well, I am trying to get out of Santa Cruz now. It is too damn cold. I have been freezing every night even though I am in a van out of the weather. If anyone knows of an Anarchist household or something I can live in let me know. :mummy:


----------



## maus

asking random people to take you in and stuff when you dont really have any personal info posted.... does that usually work out for yall?


----------



## nobo

im pretty sure there are hell of awesome woodsy communities all over the place, santa cruz is just blown up right now. its kind of exciting to see people squatting out there in the winter tho, usually it get super crowded in the summer then dies down around this time as everyone heads for warmer weather. 
maus, it looks like youve got a pretty tight spot. pretty close to campus tho if im not mistaken....? ive seen some really awesome squats out there and of course some that are just huge piles of litter. bummer. 
does anyone know the penalty for getting caught squatting in the woods? fines? or just a slap on the wrist. never really heard of it happening til this thread came up.


----------



## maus

my haus is well-hidden... dont you worry about it.

on ucsc campus, supposedly its a $100+ camping ticket. i dont know about elsewhere, there are all kidns of different statutes by local jurisdiction; the city of santa cruz has its own no-sleeping ordinance for instance.


----------



## maus

wait, poison ivy, dont you mean poison oak?
pogonip is homebumland , what i heard.


----------



## weshatesnh

it's easy as pie to sleep around uc santa cruz, and the food in the dining hall is great . When the levee is dry it's not a bad spot, otherwise finding some bushes was all i needed there, watch for packs of raccoons! also, hitching around town is a local norm, which makes getting around cheap and relatively interesting.


----------



## BUMJUG

sprout,dameon, and i were just there....there are some amazing lil shelters hidden in the woods....the forest near UCSC are amazing....we event found the remnants of some small scale pot growing operation...haha...good place for an aspiring forrager as well...carefull along the bridges near downtown they tickect for sleeping under em..


----------



## logan714

Insanity crud, I'm ultimately familiar with it. When it's raining really bad go to the homeless service center and the different churches in Santa Cruz sponsor shelter nights at their church and they feed pretty good. If you gotta go to the Armory, fuck, the showers are pretty good and I've shot dope in the bathroom there with my friends. I heard they got a little heavier but nothing I've noticed. They never stopped us from doing whatever the fuck we pleased. But I know the person that founded the homeless service center there so maybe I've just got a little more play. I've gotta really fuck up, which I have, before anybody ever even talks to me, but they've still never kicked me out. They've just told me to go sit in a corner. Best way to deal with the armory and the church groups is, go to the homeless medical trip and tell them you need a kick kit. There's so much heroin in Santa Cruz it could be Mexico City. They give you this kit with a bunch of downers in it. So, get ya a nice 40 of rainy's eat a few pills, kill it before you get on the bus to wherever they're taking you and then just go to sleep when you get there. And so, the first 4 or 5 nights you spend will be very restful . or you can just shoot heroin and go to the shelter and read all night, I've done that many times too. 

See, here's the problem. It's cheaper to shoot heroin than it is to smoke pot or even drink in Santa Cruz. I can go through more than $20 in beer a day easy. But you know with dope a little dab will do ya.


----------



## left52side

When I was in santa cruz we stayed down the tracks from the skatepark on the boardwalk,in the blackberrie bushes.
Takes a little work to clear a path,but we did and it opened up enough to put up a tent and have small fire at.
Spanged the boardwalk for leftovers and beer money and did pretty well,stayed there for about two monthes.
Then again that has been quitwe some time ago since I ahve been there.
I always enjoyed going up to the little town davenport and staying on the beach there.
The church in davenport used to have a pretty good food box.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

There is now a $6000 fine for sleeping outside in town in SC,
(anti homless law !)
Don't know if that extends to out of town ??
I slept in the reeds by the levee in the middle of town 
when I was passing through in July, no problem.
Just kept very quite & stealth.

Linda/Ziggy


----------

